

Ask HN: What programming language is color.com built in? - riskish


======
staunch

      $ GET -e -d http://color.com/ | grep Server
      Server: Jetty(7.3.0.v20110203)
    

Jetty server, so presumably Java.

    
    
      $ host 50.17.223.164
      164.223.17.50.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer
      ec2-50-17-223-164.compute-1.amazonaws.com.
    

Hosted on EC2.

    
    
      $ host -t ns color.com
      color.com name server ns2.p18.dynect.net.
      color.com name server ns3.p18.dynect.net.
      color.com name server ns1.p18.dynect.net.
      color.com name server ns4.p18.dynect.net.
    

With Dyn (DynDNS) handling DNS.

~~~
bmelton
That could also represent JRuby, Jython, Scala, or any other language that
runs in the JVM.

------
BobbyH
One clue is that a 404 page (e.g. <http://color.com/asdf>) says the webserver
is "powered by Jetty": <http://jetty.codehaus.org/jetty/>

Jetty "provides an HTTP server, HTTP client, and javax.servlet container".
Here is the wikipedia page for Java Servlet:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Servlet> So the answer seems to be Java.

------
bmelton
The iPhone client is written in Objective C.

The Android client is written in Java.

The webserver appears to be written against the JVM, so it could either be
plain Java, JRuby, Jython, Scala, or any other language that runs in the JVM.

DJ Patil however, was LinkedIn's Chief Scientist, and LinkedIn is a heavy
Java/J2EE shop, so my guess is that it's vanilla J2EE.

------
riskish
if its java, wonder why they chose it?

~~~
bmelton
DJ Patil is LinkedIn's Chief Scientist, and they're a big J2EE shop.

------
mquander
What makes you think there's any server-side code running at all? It looks
quite straightforward to me.

